#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [散文] 我讀卡夫卡：保守派的恐懼

## 狼狗傑

讀過卡夫卡都知道，他會描寫一些違背所謂傳統善良風俗的男女情欲，例如女人主動勾引男人，或引誘未成年的少爺跟她做愛的女僕。令我驚訝的是，同性情欲在他筆下卻很少出現，好不容易在短篇《老光棍布魯費》中出現一對助手，可能是他筆下最有男同性戀意涵的角色，但主角老光棍布魯費很排斥他們，把他們當成白痴，似乎可以看成恐同傾向。更微妙的是，我硬是從他筆下讀出男同性戀暗示的地方居然都是負面的：除了布魯費討厭的那一對男助手，還有在《判決》這部被視為影射他父親專制的短篇故事中，主角的同性好友與主角的父親，居然形成同盟，逼死了主角。
　　我看他作品，感覺他寫的一些人大概就是一些典型的同性戀，但他似乎不了解同性戀。他就一直在他們身上加上他自己的解釋，可是他似乎都沒往他們喜歡男人那方面寫，他似乎就是認為男人就該愛女人，男女結婚才算正常（雖然他自己也不婚。） 
　　在我看來，他的倫理觀其實很傳統，所以看到那些不符傳統的現代人事物才會表現出不理解的恐慌，然而他自己卻曾因劈腿被未婚妻審問，傳聞和劈腿對象生了一個私生子，還和人妻曖昧，跟護家盟一方某位領袖有87分像。
　　說不定護家盟陣營有文采的人就能寫出他那種東西。跟摩天輪結婚，這種比喻就十分地卡夫卡了：在卡夫卡的世界裡，乒乓球可以當狗養，大猩猩能寫報告給科學院，蠻人和他們的馬是一起吃肉的戰友，亞歷山大大帝的戰馬可以當律師，隨你愛怎麼想就這麼想。
　　卡夫卡作品看似荒誕，看似超越他的時代，其實他就是老老實實學福樓拜，以自認寫實的手法重現他眼裡的荒謬世界。卡夫卡，就是一個用福樓拜所處的十九世紀眼光來看二十世紀，而感到陌生與恐慌的普通人。

------------------------------

遭立場不同的兩種時報先後退稿，於是發表於此。

----------

